# LED for Juwel tank



## hypnogogia

Hi,

I'm new here and back to the hobby after a length absence.  LED lights weren't around previously and I'm currently running a vision 260 with the standard T5 tubes (2 x 54W).  I'm thinking of changing to LED for more light and blue light at night to see my ghost catfish more often.  I'm looking for ones that will replace the T5 unit and still allow me to use the flaps.  Obviously there are the expensive Juwel Helialux.  I've also found the Interpet Tri Spec that one store has recommended.  Are there any others that fit? Will the Fluval Aquasky fit? The fluval website is not explicit about this. And what about quality of light and impact on plant growth?  Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## ian_m

As it is a Juwel tank and you want to keep the hood, the only LED solution would be the Helialux (x 2 ?).

iQuatics make T5 units with double the number of tubes. This is what I have on my Vision 180.
https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aqualumi-universal-juwel-compatible-lighting.html


----------



## Lukes

Hello, I have the interpet tri spec with the Bluetooth adaptor and everything grows well in my fluval Roma 125 which I have fully removed the lid and just have the LED unit sitting towards the back 






I recommend these lights, 
This picture is how it looks underwater and positioned as far back as possible to create a darker jungle looking effect, I must admit the lights didn't blow me away in the store when I seen them in an empty display tank but once full of water the lights totally changed the look of my tank (for the better)


----------



## mike L

The Fluval Aquasky comes with attachments to retrofit or mount it into existing T5/T8 fluorescent fixtures. It also has adjustable sliders which may prove useful [spec-wise] in a Jewel tank. It's not a dedicated plant-growth array though....but the Fluval Plant & Fresh IS....but it's a chunkier fixture which seems more geared to open top mounting or suspension.

A Compromise?

I currently run 2 Jewel HOT5's 35 watts....one 'nature' and one 'daylight'....AND I augment this with the cheaper Fluval Aquasky which I use for aesthetic lighting variations pre and post the 'main' photo-period. Also, when used during the photo-period, it increases my wattage by a further 25, and adds 1,850 lumens. Although it's not a dedicated plant array, it still boasts a PAR of about 70 and when operated alongside the two T5's....my plants pearling goes off the charts....and carpeting behavior occurs.
_
* I'm also dosing EI and using C02 by the way...._

The Aquasky is not a great 'stand alone' light source for a planted tank, but used _alongside_ a dedicated plant-spectrum T5 it definitely adds value...colour....controllability and the colour renditions are great.

Could you sacrifice just one of your Jewel 54 watts.....and retrofit an Aquasky??

It may be a relatively cheap way of establishing far more light control and colour variation....without disturbing your Jewel light hood's configuration.



How it looks.....


----------



## mike L

My editing window expired [above].....but when writing _Jewe_l......I obviously meant *Juwel*.....LOL


----------



## hypnogogia

Thank you Mike amd Luke.  My main aim is to increase the lighting levels to promote plant growth.  Not sure if replacing one T5 with the Aquasky will achieve that.

I've also considered addI g the Tri Spec alongside my existing T5s, towards the back.  I've seen that in a LFS display tank and the plants seem to be don't well.


----------



## mike L

hypnogogia said:


> Thank you Mike amd Luke.  My main aim is to increase the lighting levels to promote plant growth.  Not sure if replacing one T5 with the Aquasky will achieve that.
> 
> I've also considered addI g the Tri Spec alongside my existing T5s, towards the back.  I've seen that in a LFS display tank and the plants seem to be don't well.



Yep....understood! 

If you can find a way of mounting an LED alongside your current configuration....you will boost your light levels and increase your light features significantly....without breaking the bank! The Aquasky would deliver the goods.....if you could just surmount the locating problem. The Aquasky is quite 'sleek' n 'slim though, and could probably be set in place with a coupe of sturdy zip-ties....so long as there's somewhere or something in the hood to bind them to away from your two T5's obviously...so as not to obscure them?

Anyway....good luck !!


----------



## alto

Euroaquatics



> Euroquatics, a wholly owned subsidiary of horticultural lighting giant Gavita Holland, and Transcend Lighting, the world leader in LED grow light technology, are pleased to announce the new E5 aquarium light lamps are now available ...



You might contact them direct for local retailers or shop direct etc

Thought TMC (& Arcadia as well) also offered LED/T5 retrofits - though perhaps discontinued


----------



## Madhav

this may be the best option available, direct replacement....
https://reefbuilders.com/2016/05/31/arcadia-led-t5-retrofit-lamps/#


----------



## Lukes

I have had these t5 LED in fact I swapped from these to the tri spec as I didn't like them. 

They blew my T5 Hagen Glo units so they aren't compatible with everything it seems, Arcadia did sort me out with some used units though,

I can say they did grow the plants very well so they do their job but I needed 3 of these bulbs to keep my ludwigia red and healthy 

I can plug these in and place over my tank if you wanted to see them in action! shame you are wanting higher watts  

Anymore information regarding these I'll be happy to answer as best as I can


----------



## ian_m

The LED replacement T5 tubes have a couple issues you need to be aware of. They are really only T8 brightness, so are not as bright as the fluorescent replacements, as previous poster found out and cant be used with electronic tube ballasts as used in 99% of fish tanks, as previous poster found out.

They are really designed to replace (poorly at that) tubes in overhead room lighting fixtures.


----------

